# circulation pump or power head?



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Get Koralia Nanos. They are very inexpensive and provide a gentle, broad flow, and are freakin' tiny! They are only 3.5" x 2" x 2", so they have a very small footprint and are pretty easy to hide.

If I did it again, I would get the 425gph one instead of the 240, but I have a 55gal tank, so I need to move water/debri further than you do.

Also, Amazon has the Nanos for $29.50 and $32.26, respectively.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

+1 for koralia nano. i have a 425 on my 29 and it works great! however at this point i believe i would recommend a 240. i have to direct mine at the surface of the water for agitation sake, but also at the glass to brake apart some of the energy.

THEY don't just force a slim column of water across the tank. they have a nice spread.. move lots of water but don't blow everything around


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> +1 for koralia nano. i have a 425 on my 29 and it works great! however at this point i believe i would recommend a 240. i have to direct mine at the surface of the water for agitation sake, but also at the glass to brake apart some of the energy.
> 
> THEY don't just force a slim column of water across the tank. they have a nice spread.. move lots of water but don't blow everything around


Wanna trade? lol


----------



## goot776 (May 10, 2010)

I have a 750 for my 55g. I run an eheim 2213 with spray bar and intake on right side, with the circulation pump on the top left. Normally, I would say the 750 is a bit too strong, but if you angle it correctly at the glass you can get a nice circular current going, eliminating any dead zones.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

If you haven't set up your tank here's a test you can do to visualize the Powerhead/HOB/Pump circulation.

Fill the tank. turn on the device. Add a few drops of food coloring to the farthest point in the tank from the device. watch/time how long it takes to circulate. The amount of food coloring used depends on tank size.

You would of course need to run this test with a complete water change more than once if you want to see how adding a 2nd device changes circulation.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would get the Nano 240. I use 2 on the same side of my 75 with a spraybar return on the other side.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

jedimasterben said:


> Wanna trade? lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> sir that could be a possibility


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

hey DogFish, that's a pretty cool idea!
I was looking at the Koralia nanos - I was happy to see them specifically mentioned by name! Thanks for telling me they have a broad spray, too - I hadn't thought that far ahead, and I wouldn't want a concentrated force of water...the 240 it is! 
thanks!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

glad we could help! that's why we are here


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL ~ I've learned so much since joining, my newly gigantic brain won't fit through doors...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

btw, do any of you know how long the cord is for the Koralia Nano 240? I'd better find out before I set the tanks up...


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> btw, do any of you know how long the cord is for the Koralia Nano 240? I'd better find out before I set the tanks up...


I actually just got one yesterday from Amazon but haven't taken it out of the box yet. I'm planning to set it up tonight, so I can let you know.

FWIW, I have a filter with 220gph and am adding the nano 240 to a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

JRMott said:


> I actually just got one yesterday from Amazon but haven't taken it out of the box yet. I'm planning to set it up tonight, so I can let you know.
> 
> FWIW, I have a filter with 220gph and am adding the nano 240 to a 30 gallon tank.


Funny, I got mine in on Wednesday from Amazon!

The cord is 6 feet long.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

ok - I'm from the Dark Ages...what does FWIW mean? lol

*JRMott*, we have alomst identical setups - I have the Whisper HOB that's 210 gph, and I'm going to use the Nano 240, the same setup in two 29g tanks...

*jedimasterben* (love the name!) thanks for telling me the cord is so long, I was worried it wouldn't reach my outlet, since the outlet is on the opposite side of the tanks from where I'm putting the Nanos.
I'm pumped about setting this up! It's killing me to wait 48 hours for the silicone to cure (the silicone I used to attach the 3D backgrounds to the glass).
Are the Nanos easy to put in the tank when it's full? I don't have to drain it or anything, do I?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> ok - I'm from the Dark Ages...what does FWIW mean? lol
> 
> *JRMott*, we have alomst identical setups - I have the Whisper HOB that's 210 gph, and I'm going to use the Nano 240, the same setup in two 29g tanks...
> 
> ...


FWIW = for what it's worth

I'm in the same boat as you are with the silicone, I just added my diy rock background last night (you can find my thread about it in the journals section if you wanna take a look)! Worst wait time ever!

And yes, the nanos are simple to attach. They use strong magnets to attach, so it's easy as pie. Then plug it in, get the right angle, and you're done!


----------

